# Advice for continental clip



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

lolseh said:


> Or even what books are good to help?


This is a good reference book:






My standard is in a (slightly overgrown) continental right now but I had a pro groomer set the pattern for me.

And did I understand your post correctly??? A JUDGE HIT your dog??? If you don't mind me asking - where exactly do you live? :scared: That's horrible! You also mentioned that your dog was attacked a few times - I gather this was by other dogs (hopefully not by humans!!) Not that it's any less scary for the dog to be attacked by dogs than by humans, but humans should know better!!

Wishing you better luck in the future!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Lolseh meant attacked verbally... as in badly critisized? At least, I hope that's what s/he meant. 

lolseh, by "puppy pants" do you mean the scandinavian puppy lion:


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes that's what I mean by puppy pants.(that picture looks a bit like my tattoo!)

By hit I mean hit with a measure on his bum! Just whack.. and that was his terrified for months of getting measured. At show training I asked a man to hold his collar for me but no he grabbed his neck, refused to let go so my boy was trying to bite for him to let go and he peed everywhere  The rest has been by other dogs in the ring etc. So as you can see not a very good start. Been alot of hard work because it made him a nervous dog in general. I live in Scotland.

That book looks good. Got 2 out the libary today but they are only really for pet owners.


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a few pics of him




























He is such a lovely boy. He also does obedience and agility.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do hope you reported the judge - if it was accidental, it was extreme carelessness, and if it was deliberate, it was unforgivable. Poppy hates being held by anyone she doesn't know well - it is something I am having to work on very gradually. Heaven knows what would happen if someone actually hurt her deliberately - I can imagine it taking a very long time to get her confident again. You have my sympathy.

How old is your pup? Personally I thnk he would look great in a continental, but then I have decided against showing until the KC allows me to show Poppy in a retriever clip, so I am probably not the best person to ask!


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

fjm said:


> I do hope you reported the judge - if it was accidental, it was extreme carelessness, and if it was deliberate, it was unforgivable. Poppy hates being held by anyone she doesn't know well - it is something I am having to work on very gradually. Heaven knows what would happen if someone actually hurt her deliberately - I can imagine it taking a very long time to get her confident again. You have my sympathy.
> 
> How old is your pup? Personally I thnk he would look great in a continental, but then I have decided against showing until the KC allows me to show Poppy in a retriever clip, so I am probably not the best person to ask!


I got told I need to pay £25 to report him. He also didn't measure my friends dog very well and he's a very confident dog. When he done it I just looked at him blankley then over at my friend who was taking pictures. He didn't say sorry or anything and I was in too much shock to say anything. I got told it was because he only owns standard poodles.. Even then he could say sorry.

He is 14 months. His coat is still changing but it seems to be taking a very long time! I think he would look great in it too but I can't wait to see peoples faces in the ring since it's not the done thing 

Someone I know shows her poodle in a pet clip. Her ears and tail are shaved wih the rest one length so I think anything goes in the ring really. She bet me the other day!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ummmm - that judge sounds like someone who should be edged out, to me!

The poodle grooming book mentioned above is available on Amazon.co.uk for a lot less than the US price - at first glance it looks a bit old fashioned (black and white photos, lots of text), but it really is solid gold on techniques and patterns, and very easy to follow even for an absolute beginner like me. The New Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book Howell Reference Books: Amazon.co.uk: Shirlee Kalstone: Books


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

Was his first show I think. Still not an excuse!

I thought the libary might have had a book similar but they sold all their grooming etc books recently :arrogant (2):

Will see if Waterstones or similar sells it so I can have a flick through it first. That's if any of those book shops are still open?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Funny, I call that trim Puppy Pants too.  Are you sure you want to go Continental? Being different in the show ring is not always better. Do you have a good sense of what is under all that hair, because once it is off, you will see everything. That hair hides a ton of faults. If you think for a minute that he does not have a good tail set with adequate shelf or that he has a sloping croup, leave the hair on.

How to set a Continental..... find the last rib. The jacket should sit 1/2 way between the last rib and the hip bone. Theoretically, the rosette should center on the hip bone, but most folks move it forward a bit. There should be only the tiniest of lines (pinky finger) width between jacket and rosette. Use a round plastic container top to help guide you in making the round rosette. The biggest mistake people make is that they move the jacket too far up and the rosette too far back.

To set the bracelets, trim the back bracelet to the top of the hock joint (just a tiny bit above). The front bracelets should be a tiny bit higher than the back ones.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

That sounds like you've had an awful time at dog shows.  I would be traumatized too! :scared:

Your dog is gorgeous! I bet he would be beautiful in a continental!


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Funny, I call that trim Puppy Pants too.  Are you sure you want to go Continental? Being different in the show ring is not always better. Do you have a good sense of what is under all that hair, because once it is off, you will see everything. That hair hides a ton of faults. If you think for a minute that he does not have a good tail set with adequate shelf or that he has a sloping croup, leave the hair on.
> 
> How to set a Continental..... find the last rib. The jacket should sit 1/2 way between the last rib and the hip bone. Theoretically, the rosette should center on the hip bone, but most folks move it forward a bit. There should be only the tiniest of lines (pinky finger) width between jacket and rosette. Use a round plastic container top to help guide you in making the round rosette. The biggest mistake people make is that they move the jacket too far up and the rosette too far back.
> 
> To set the bracelets, trim the back bracelet to the top of the hock joint (just a tiny bit above). The front bracelets should be a tiny bit higher than the back ones.


Might aswell be thick and ask.. What do you mean by a sloping croup?

His tail set is one of the things the breeder was really happy with with this litter. Because they aren't docked over here they aren't always that great. 

He does well in the ring when the big faces aren't in with him or no one knows the judge.. I really like his shape underneath all the coat plus if it's that bad I can grow it out. 

Thanks for explaining it so well. What size blades should be used? I normaly use a 10 on the feet, face, tail but I think he could do with shorter really.


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

Salukie said:


> That sounds like you've had an awful time at dog shows.  I would be traumatized too! :scared:
> 
> Your dog is gorgeous! I bet he would be beautiful in a continental!


It wouldn't be so bad if people within the breed were more welcoming. Those that are nice are great but the rest.. Some of them forget they are behind breeding his lines!

Luckily I'm friends with other people outwith the breed who are great at helping him get over stuff.


----------

